# Think Tank > History >  Make your case for The Most Evil American In History

## Lucille

Tough call, since there are so many evil fascist SOBs to choose from.  I'm going to have to think on this for awhile.

http://www.theburningplatform.com/20...an-in-history/




> Over the years, some friends and I have conducted a similar, silly exercise—silly because anything as reductive, arbitrary and subjective as this is bound to yield bizarre results. But silly or not, we nonetheless asked people (young and old, from varying backgrounds) to name who they thought was the single “most evil American” in history. The results were interesting.
> 
> Among those named were: Richard Nixon, Tim Leary (blamed for having “introduced drugs” to America), Charles Manson, Senator Joe McCarthy, Dick Cheney, George W. Bush, John D. Rockefeller, Julius Rosenberg, Lyndon Johnson, William Randolph Hearst, George Custer, and Earl Warren.
> [...]
> Although my own personal choice wasn’t mentioned, I would challenge anyone to name a more “evil” American. Indeed, the argument could be made that the person I chose not only did more damage to more good people—ruined more careers and more lives—but single-handedly abrogated the political conversation that was going on in this country at a time when such a conversation could have actually had a salutary effect. I’m speaking of J. Edgar Hoover, Director of the FBI from 1935 until his death in 1972.
> 
> According to everything we’ve read about Hoover, his power, his authority—both official and “unofficial”—was staggering, almost beyond comprehension. The following is a quote from President Truman, back before Hoover had even hit his stride. “We want no Gestapo or secret police. The FBI is tending in that direction. They are dabbling in sex-life scandals and plain blackmail. J. Edgar Hoover would give his right eye to take over, and all congressmen and senators are afraid of him.”
> 
> Not only did Hoover have the power to smear as “subversive” or “treasonous” anyone who expressed a remotely leftist or European Socialist point of view, he had compiled secret, incendiary files on hundreds of influential Americans, potentially ruinous dossiers that prevented anyone (including U.S. Presidents) from standing up on their hind legs and launching a campaign to unseat him.
> ...


LOL to that one.  Has that guy heard of the NSA scandal and the CIA spying on CONgress by chance?  And as Chodorov said, the alleged commies' biggest crime was aligning themselves "with the Moscow branch of the church."

----------


## otherone

His record speaks for itself.

----------


## Working Poor

I can't decide they are all such good candidates.

----------


## donnay

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_H._W._Bush

----------


## buck000

So many candidates, but my current vote would be for

----------


## dannno

Henry Kissinger

----------


## William Tell

Hoover was a lightweight compared to modern CIA and FBI types. Even if that's only because he had less tech. McCarthy is not even close to the most evil.

People like Cheney, Kissinger, Rumsfeld, are scary though.

----------


## Southron



----------


## VIDEODROME

Keynes

lol

----------


## FloralScent

> McCarthy is not even close to the most evil.


He gets my vote for one of the most heroic.

----------


## green73

> 


Winner winner, chicken dinner.

----------


## TomKat

> Henry Kissinger


I would say Mr. "competition is a sin" John D. R. and Mr. "Military men are just dumb, stupid animals to be used as pawns in foreign policy.” Kissinger are among the top two running candidates.

But I know that I must be missing some other top contenders.

Edit: I forgot John Yoo, the author of the Bush Torture Memos that said "If the President deems that he's got to torture somebody, including by crushing the testicles of the person's child, there is no law that can stop him?"    

"*Crushing the testicles of the person's child*" Let that one sink in for a few minutes!!! That's EVIL!!

----------


## jmdrake

> His record speaks for itself.


No contest

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Keynes
> 
> lol


Keynes wasn't an American. He was British.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> So many candidates, but my current vote would be for


+1

----------


## JK/SEA

Nixstein.

----------


## donnay

All of the above.

----------


## jmdrake

How about the creator of the Taliban and Al Qaeda?

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Operation Paperclip.

----------


## Carlybee

Cheney but I would place Woodrow Wilson in the pile too...his hands were in the Federal Reserve and the CFR and modern progressivism.

----------


## jmdrake

> Cheney but I would place Woodrow Wilson in the pile too...his hands were in the Federal Reserve and the CFR and modern progressivism.


Woodrow Wilson was also a straight up racist.  He called the movie "The Klansman" which glorified the KKK "saving" the south from black people, the "greatest movie ever."

----------


## Vanguard101

Cheney has to be grouped with Rumsfeld, Feith, and etc.

----------


## green73

Honorable mention?

----------


## TomKat

> How about the creator of the Taliban and Al Qaeda?


Damn, I forgot about this war criminal. How could I forget with crimes of this size??

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## The Gold Standard

> 


Yes sir.

----------


## TaftFan

No Charles Manson? He's been in the news lately.

----------


## dannno

> No Charles Manson? He's been in the news lately.


His sphere of influence and the amount of destruction he caused is far to small to even be on the radar compared with these other folks.

----------


## rg17

Obombya, Hairy Bush sr, Hairy Bush jr, Cheney, Lyndon b johnson.

----------


## amy31416

I don't think I could decide between Brzezinski or Kissinger. Cheney's in the running as well.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Honorable mention?


He may have had some really lame ideas,and his federalism is not something Im a fan of but he still called the militia the people,and that it was not government officials. He wasn't exactly a bad guy, just a very naive intelligent man

----------

